# Look 585 and 486 size L equivalence?



## Guibarhu (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello everybody from Spain. I am the happy owner of a Look 585 in size L(55cms),the greatest bike I ever had. Now I want to buy a Look 486 in size L but I have some troubles about the size. I want to have the same position on the two bikes, according to the Look size chart the 585 and 486 have the same top tube length 56cms,the same headset angle 73º,but the 585 has a seat angle of 73,75º and the 486 of 73,5º.After I am confused because in the size chart they talk about 15.4 and 14.1cms seatback for the 585 and 15.6 and 16.1 for the 486.Please can someone told me if the real seatback of this frames is 15.4 and 15.6cms or 14.1cms and 16.1cms(Two cms is a lot of difference to adjust the seatback).Someone has the two frames?. Thank you very much and excuses for my bad English, Gracias amigos bye bye


----------

